# A little wishing & hoping



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope one of our devs releases a ROM soon. It sure would be the bees knees if they did. Yup. Suuuuure would. I'd rather get flamed for two hours for asking this than watch two hours of left turns since the Daytona 500 ruined the one show I watch.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Point of this post?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Because I wanted to. I posted something for a good reason. A superb one, actually.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory is the one show you watch?


----------



## jjfs85 (Jan 24, 2012)

Could be House.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

It's House. Sure it's predictable but his general demeanor makes me smile on the inside.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> It's House. Sure it's predictable but his general demeanor makes me smile on the inside.


Well isn't that a coincidence. Watching it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Well isn't that a coincidence. Watching it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And you both have animals for avatars. Match made in heaven? I think so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> And you both have animals for avatars. Match made in heaven? I think so.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just because I actually have a Doberman for a dog doesn't make it a match made in heaven.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

So what Rom are you really hoping for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Chevy SS. He did awesome work for the Gnex, would love to see what he can do for the GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Chevy SS. He did awesome work for the Gnex, would love to see what he can do for the GNex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I wish I had the option to install a rom built from source. Development sucks on this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Adelos said:


> So what Rom are you really hoping for?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


'eh.. any would suffice. Maybe a CNA, DT, or a Liquid.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

TRY THE CM nightlies. I flash too much, but I really wanna stick with the CM since I loved it on my droid and incredible. Also the three major kernels I like work for it well. (GLaDOS, franco-kernel, and leankernel)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Holy crap! Me too! Maybe we can be BFFs, watch Bieber, and make friendship bracelets together????


Rootzwiki.com: The #2 dating site.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I wish I had the option to install a rom built from source. Development sucks on this phone.


 Trolling much?

That made no sense. Every ROM on the phone is built from the android source, just a few do not reveal their source (*cough* MIUI). Quite a few guides on how to build CM9 and AOKP from the source too.


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

You want to demand roms from devs all the time, learn to build yourself, problem solve, now u have a new rom or mod when ever u want

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Trolling much?
> 
> That made no sense. Every ROM on the phone is built from the android source, just a few do not reveal their source (*cough* MIUI). Quite a few guides on how to build CM9 and AOKP from the source too.


I'm sure he was being sarcastic. Cut the man some slack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I'm sure he was being sarcastic. Cut the man some slack.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hard to say what anyone is doing in this thread, lol.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> Hard to say what anyone is doing in this thread, lol.


This thread was too busy being awesome! Too awesome to make any sort of sense.

Also I thought MIUI released their source - hence the outbreak of MIUI releases?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

A working miui would b nice. But, I'm holding out for a razr port. I hope someone can get that up and running on the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd like to see a DianXin OS port. Just nice to have a lot of healthy options.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I'd like to see a DianXin OS port. Just nice to have a lot of healthy options.


There already is one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought one was started but it died. Is it still going & being worked on? Last I saw the dev(s) was working on translations & some additional functionality.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I thought one was started but it died. Is it still going & being worked on? Last I saw the dev(s) was working on translations & some additional functionality.


Sorry, it may have died out, all I know is that someone ported it over a while ago, but I don't know it's current state.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

This is such a pro thread started by an amateur.

good day.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm a rockstar. My _Nexus _has crippled more women than polio.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh great... I'm on THAT side of RootzWiki again.. -.-'

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Oh great... I'm on THAT side of RootzWiki again.. -.-'
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Run.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> This thread was too busy being awesome! Too awesome to make any sort of sense.
> 
> Also I thought MIUI released their source - hence the outbreak of MIUI releases?


They released a few applications, nothing more.

https://github.com/MiCode


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Run.


Done.

*runs*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I hope one of our devs releases a ROM soon. It sure would be the bees knees if they did. Yup. Suuuuure would. I'd rather get flamed for two hours for asking this than watch two hours of left turns since the Daytona 500 ruined the one show I watch.


Guess what. Team BAMF has released a somewhat different ROM. You at least a little happy?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Guess what. Team BAMF has released a somewhat different ROM. You at least a little happy?


I didn't wish for a _different_ ROM.. I wished for A ROM. Yay! Dreams do come true! Tiny Tim will walk again!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> That made no sense. Every ROM on the phone is built from the android source, just a few do not reveal their source (*cough* MIUI). Quite a few guides on how to build CM9 and AOKP from the source too.


What is source? Like.. Counter Strike: Source? That game was pretty cool I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> What is source? Like.. Counter Strike: Source? That game was pretty cool I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Google or a guy in a room trying to kill Neo.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Google or a guy in a room trying to kill Neo.


That bastard. Who the hell does he think he is?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> That bastard. Who the hell does he think he is?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You're just going along with this aren't you...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> What is source? Like.. Counter Strike: Source? That game was pretty cool I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thankfully not enough immature name calling and questioning other's sexual preferences for that kind of "source" yet


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Adelos said:


> You're just going along with this aren't you...


All damn day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## soulshot96 (Aug 7, 2011)

wow. just read through this thread and ive gotta say...thanks for the laugh guys!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

soulshot96 said:


> wow. just read through this thread and ive gotta say...thanks for the laugh guys!


This thread is of serious discussion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

SRS BSNS.

And be damned those who think otherwise!

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

"I'm dying." - Thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Miui was THE bee's knees on my dx. Looking forward to a full miui experience on my g.nex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MIUI was definitely cool.

Official CM and MIUI builds are what I'm looking forward to. Honestly the lack of 2nd-init is what I'm most excited about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jjfs85 (Jan 24, 2012)

Important question: When's House on next?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I am blown away that this pointless thread has gone on as long as it did. There are plenty of threads for useful things & yet this one continues to grow. I kinda feel like I gave you guys an STD by starting this.

Well it's ALWAYS on some channel. The next new one is 3/12 I do believe & I think they are replaying the 2/27 episode on 3/5.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I am blown away that this pointless thread has gone on as long as it did. There are plenty of threads for useful things & yet this one continues to grow. I kinda feel like I gave you guys an STD by starting this.
> 
> Well it's ALWAYS on some channel. The next new one is 3/12 I do believe & I think they are replaying the 2/27 episode on 3/5.


I refuse to let this die. We need a GN specific off topic/troll filled/who gives a hell forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah. Death is bad. Almost as bad as clogging a toilet on the first date.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Yeah. Death is bad. Almost as bad as clogging a toilet on the first date.


I clean my toilets on Sunday morning before church. I sometimes flash a new rom driving home from work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

kochoid said:


> I clean my toilets on Sunday morning before church. I sometimes flash a new rom driving home from work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Remember to put your tie on AFTER you clean...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kochoid said:


> I sometimes flash a new rom driving home from work.


Hopefully I'm not around where you live and driving behind you


----------

